# Help me w/ back acne and acne scars



## Tulip (Jan 18, 2006)

I've got terrible back acne and acne scars. What do you think I can do about it. I want to be able to wear tanks in Summer.

Thank you so much.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 18, 2006)

you should be exfoliating your back, as you do your face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that should help with the acne.

as for the acne scars, i'd suggest making toner a part of your daily routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that won't make them completely disappear, but it might help a little bit.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 18, 2006)

try some benzoyl peroxide cream on your back, that clears up zits fast on me!


----------



## Alexa (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.murad.com/ibeCCtpItmDspRt...ni  site=10020

i ADORE this. it's expensive for a body wash but it works wonders.
i have horrible bacne problems and this def. helps.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 19, 2006)

Please don't forget about the search forum box on the rhs!

I did a search and bumped up 2 threads for you on reversing/lessening scars & acne scars:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?p=361898
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?p=361899

Hope these are of help.


----------

